
There Are Lies, Damn Lies, and Journalism - babelouc
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/there-are-lies-damn-lies-and-journalism
======
flukus
The other thing being left out is that Obama was the first black president, I
would expect that to draw much bigger crowds than a trump inauguration. Far
too much is being read into it to begin with.

